# Non-Acid Liquid Flux



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

What brand of non-acid liquid flux is available and where can one buy it? 

I am aware of Tix Flux but several modelers are experiencing black corrosion on their electrical joints. They found that Tix is mildly acid based. Others that use it, say that their Tix cleaned joints have not had any problems. I just want to be "belts and suspenders" safe.

Thank you,
LeRoy


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

kester has a good selection of liquid fluxs .. depending on your method


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I've been using Quipquik 291. I got it on Amazon.


----------



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

*Thank You*

wvgca and Lehigh74,

I have been reading about both products that you use. Both seem to fill my needs. I will see if either is available locally.

:appl: Thank You for your helpful advice,:appl:
LeRoy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Expensive stuff! I use DeoxIT Rosin Soldering Paste when I need flux. A big jar lasts for years.


----------

